# Dogswell chicken jerky made in China



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

We've been using Dogswell chicken, lamb and duck jerky as treats for our V. She loves them and the company claims the treats are made from free range chicken and free of hormones. 
However, we recently noticed that their treats are made in China and I remember reading about chicken jerky from China making dogs sick. 

Has anyone here come across any recalls or advisory regarding Dogswell treats? I know their kibble range is made in the US. I'm wondering if I should use something else or is it safe to continue using these treats?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never heard of Dogswell before, but here's the quality assurance page of their website: http://www.dogswell.com/qualityassurance

Dogswell treats do not appear to have been recalled. They also outline their reasons for making the treats in China, if you'd like to know that. The FDA has a caution on chicken jerky, but some websites say that any negative symptoms or reactions to the jerky is often caused by over-consumption.

If you're worried, maybe switch to another brand. Or try making your own! It's been a very long time since I made jerky, but the basic idea is to thinly slice the meat along the grain. Set your oven really low--150 or 180F, basically as low as it can go. Then put the meat on wire racks and bake for a few hours! Or use a food dehydrator, if you have one. It's really pretty easy--it'll take some time, but it's fairly labor unintensive, probably cheaper, and you'll have direct control over the quality of the treats.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't feed anything made in china. Anything (well anything for consumption) not made in the US should say on the packaging. I like wellness pure rewards. But you can also just boil chicken breast or beef. Or use ground meat rolled out thinly to bake in the oven.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know anything about Dogswell - but my sister in Australia(where they get a lot food imported from China and Asia) says that she won't buy food made or grown in China or Asia as they are renown for using growth hormones on animals and fruit.

I have issues with produce that supermarkets sell in the UK that are out of season that are sold year round. Apparently the average age of a cauliflower on sale in the supermarkets in the UK is 10 months. They are stored in containers on nitro gas. So when you think you are eating healthily you maybe consuming food that has been absorbing chemical for months.

So if the treats are made in China - they must be using Chinese chickens - do Dogswell guarantee that those chickens have not been fed growth hormones??


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

@hotmischief That's what they say. No hormones, free range chicken. 

@redrover posted a link to their Quality Assurance page online http://www.dogswell.com/qualityassurance
The treats look good and have a lot of great reviews online. But I'm going to be looking for more treats. We first came across these treats at Whole Foods hence the implied belief that they must be good quality. And although we've had no problems with them so far, I'm not going to wait around for our V to show symptoms before changing these treats. 
Thanks for all the responses guys, I'm probably just going to look for other jerky treats made locally. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by locally but k-9 cravings makes their own and they are out of Baltimore. They have USDA certification or something. They don't sell directly but you can order online through other retailers such as alpha dog specialties. K-9 cravings does have their own website and great customer service.


----------

